# Looking for club or land s. Georgia



## Loring Allen (Jan 26, 2012)

Looking for land or club in south Georgia or north Florida to hunt with my kids. We primarily archery hunt and my wife and I love to experience the outdoors with our kids.
Allengator@verizon.net


----------



## Beamer (Feb 12, 2012)

Hello Allen, we have a family-friendly club in S.W. Georgia that is a little over 700 acres. We also have a campsite with water, electricity and a sewer available. We are located in Calhoun County near the town of Edison. We only accept Florida hunters, so we have very little hunting pressure.  Big deer and hogs. Contact me 
at 813-361-3166.
Thanks,
Tony


----------



## talltine (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi we are located in south east Ga,
 We are a family oriented club, I have a 12 year son who hunts with me and my wife. we have a1000 acres lots of does and some big bucks lots of turkey. come join us we keep the dues as low as possible so a working man can still afford to. they are $600 for the family and everyone gets there limit. Joey 423 645 7748 come join us


----------



## Buck Hunter (Feb 17, 2012)

Warren Co. hunt club needs two more members for our 478 acre lease. We have a good mixture of hardwoods and pines and also a swamp on part of the property. 2 power lines. good areas for food plots. Spouse and children under 18 are included. The property is less than a mile from the ogeechee river. $650 per year. call Wayne @ 770-315-6895 or wayne.lively@hotmail.com
__________________


----------



## bullturkey (Mar 15, 2012)

email sent


----------



## jkoch (Mar 19, 2012)

THIS IS A FAMILY FRIENDLY CLUB!

We have lots of deer and hogs !!

Middle Ga Sportsman's Club is looking for a few good members. We have approx. 2500 acres of QDM with another 50,000 acres of QDM around us. This our 6th year of QDM and the results are awesome.

We are located 3 miles east of the Florence Marina State Park at the upper end of Lake Eufaula in Stewart County. Great fishing on the lake.



We have access to the property year round. we also have plenty of water, electricity and camper parking.

Walk in cooler and skinning shed.

175 Yard Rifle Range.

Over 20 + food plots and all the help you need to get some going for you.

Lots of Deer and Hogs with a growing Turkey population. Also some Wood Ducks and way to many tree rats!

Membership is $1000.00, this includes camper parking, hunting for you, your spouse and minor children (under 18 and still in school .)

Call or PM for directions, and more information.

Please call to set up visit.

Jerry Koch

423-413-1312-cell
kochmktg@yahoo.com


----------



## Pine Ridge (Mar 25, 2012)

I have 1600 plus acs in Camden county. Dues are $650 per year plus a 1 time initiation fee of $50. I can email additional info if required.


----------



## bullturkey (Apr 6, 2012)

did you find a place?


----------



## rutledgerm (Apr 23, 2012)

*members*

I have room for 4 members with a camphouse. Campground, cleaning station, between benevolence and lumpkin ga great hunting and felowship. Call mike at 352-427-4985 for details FOR ONLY $1000.00 PER MEMBER


----------



## simonsays (Apr 23, 2012)

I have 1600ac. in Early county which is Blakely Ga area for the  details and answers to any questions you can call me at 229-400-0643


----------



## MILTON BRADLEY (May 16, 2012)

Mayday hunting preserve is now excepting 4 new members. We currently have 5000 acres with some still hunting only areas.  dog hunting and still hunting members welcome. Family oriented hunting club that has been established for 32 years. Camp house with running water, electric, direct tv, and camper hook ups. Recently started a trapping and nussiance wildlife control program to help better our deer and turkey populations. Great road system with lots of club food plots. 16 members @ $1000.00 a piece. This includes wife and children still attending school. Located in echols county georgia 18 miles from valdosta. Hwy 129 between statenville and stockton georgia

if any questions about memberships please call or email

Richard McGill (904) 237-6227 Steven Sipes (229) 300-6151


----------



## kodyt07 (Jul 18, 2012)

I have a 2400 acre QDM club in Charlton County (St.George). Looking for a few members. Dues are around $1200 a year. If intrested, email me at kodyt07@live.com.


----------

